# Second hand road bike wanted



## jc76 (8 Nov 2008)

Hi, I'm looking to buy a second hand road bike. I'm 6ft tall and probably need about a 56cm frame size (or large). Don't really want to spend much - no more than £200. Anyone got any offers?


----------



## bigdaddy (12 Nov 2008)

I have a GT ZR2000 in red up for sale, 56cm with carbon forks and full Ultegra kit (hubs, the lot). I paid £1400 for it but looking for £500 - Let me know if your budget increases or I would swap for a high end full sus mountain bike?
Cheers
Andy


----------



## Kirstie (13 Nov 2008)

I have a 56cm frame for sale in the classifieds for £100.


----------



## jc76 (14 Nov 2008)

Cheers for the offer Andy - but don't want to spend that much.


----------



## jc76 (14 Nov 2008)

I'm in birmingham by the way.


----------



## Globalti (8 Dec 2008)

Have you tried phoning round local bikes shops? I got a very clean Peugeot for £150 then a super Harry Hall for the same, just because they were no longer fashionable.


----------



## Dave5N (8 Dec 2008)

jc76 said:


> I'm in birmingham by the way.




Try the bike recycling place at Stratford. Or Bargain pages.


----------

